# Old vs New Special: Best evil teams



## AngryBadger (Jul 6, 2012)

Today,I'm bringing in the evil teams of the main series handheld games, and you will decide which one is the best. We will rate the evil teams based on:
-Costume design
-Team fight theme
-Their main goals
-The evil team leaders, and any notable feats they've dsiplayed in the Pokeverse.

*Team Rocket*- Theme-Organized mobsters.
Fight theme-[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9F6DF912To[/YOUTUBE]
Main goal-Possibly the most realistic of the evil teams, Team Rocket's only driving force is money gain and to get their hands on any powerful Pokemon that catches their eye, further consolidating their goal for world domination. As such, Team Rocket itself is pretty simple: Evil for the sake of being evil, which fits pretty well in the Pokeverse. If they can find a way to exploit a Pokemon for power, they WILL exploit it, and if it doesn't suit their needs, they simply sell the poor mon for profit, ala Game Corners or Slopoke tails...Or in worse case scenarios, kill the Pokemon. RIP Cubone's mother
Leader: Giovanni-Notable feats-It should be known that Giovanni is the only Pokevillain to date that cannot be touched by the law in the main series games. Being based on organised mobsters, this shouldn't come to a surprise, as mob leaders like Al Capone were virtually untouched by the authorities during the prohibition era. Also, Giovanni runs a Gym, which could also explain why he is impervious to authority interference.

*Team Magma*-*Theme*-Believe it or not, it appears that Team Magma has had ninja like traits considered when designing them, according to Bulbapedia.
Fight theme-[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjCH4wPC6dA[/YOUTUBE]
Main goal- Ultimately expand the landmass by utilizing the legendary Pokemon Groudon.
Leader: Maxie-Notable feats-Stole the blue orb from Mt. Pyre and use it to awaken Groudon. This made him the first Pokevillain of the main games to control a legendary Pokemon. Unfortunately, that control was short lived, as Groudon immediately rebelled the instant it woke up

*Team Aqua*-Theme-Pirates
Their fight theme is the same as Magma's apparently.
Main goal-Ultimately raise the seal levels by utilizing the legendary Pokemon Kyogre.
Leader: Archie-Notable feats- Stole the Red Orb and used it to awaken Kyogre. This also made him the first Pokevillain of the main games to control a legendary Pokemon. The outcome though, was the same with Team Magma. One small feat for Archie though, is that he appears the more aggressive and evilish of than Maxie. Whereas Maxie accepted his futile efforts in controlling Groudon, Archie was more reluctant, and was in fact enraged at his inability to control Kyogre. 

*Team Galactic*-Theme-Spacemen.
Fight theme-[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGMf-72v7bo[/YOUTUBE]
Main goal-Utilize the legendary dragon duo of Sinnoh to create a universe where they ultimately rule over everything
Leader: Cyrus-Notable feats-Captured the lake trio, formed some sort of control device from them, and then used said device to control Palkia and Dialga. Cyrus could've been the first evil team leader to actually succeed in his goals, if it were not for Giratina and the protag's interference.

Now, Team Plasma here is actually a pretty interesting case. Being the evil team of the first main series games that prioritized the story over the usual formula, their goals, and even their outfits have been sporadic. As such, I will try my best to break these guys down.
*Team Plasma*-(Old outfits)Theme-Templar kights.(New outfits)Theme-Military soldiers, or possibly ninjas.
BW1 fight theme-[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25xgod3BmA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
BW2 Fight theme-[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMr65SWsznw[/YOUTUBE]
Main goal-Initially, their goal was to liberate Pokemon from people, under N's belief that Pokemon were perfect creatures and did not deserve the "slavery" of fighting for human amusement. At the end of the game however, it was discovered that their TRUE goal was to separate Pokemon from the Unovan populace, under the guise of "Pokemon liberation" so people wouldn't be suspicious of them(minus the protag, the rivals and the gym leaders). This would ultimately allow Team Plasma to take over the Unova region with ease, and rule with an iron fist. In BW2, Team Plasma returns, but are trying to take Unova by force instead.
Initial Leader: N-Notable goals-Depending on the game you have, N was able to gain control of either Zekrom or Reshiram. This marks him as the first antagonist of the main series gams to effectively control AND keep a legendary Pokemon.
True Leader: Ghetsis-Notable goals-Ghetsis is revealed at the end of BW1 to be the true leader of Team Plasma, and actually used N as a puppet to further Team Plasma's ultimate goals. It should also be known that Ghetsis has great charisma. In the beginning segment of BW1, you witnessed a speech Ghetis gave to the populace of one of the early game towns. His speech was apparently so moving, that many trainers there considered, and actually RELEASED their Pokemon. In BW2, Ghetsis returns as the leader of New Plasma, and by unkown means has managed to capture Kyurem and uses it as a weapon to freeze various towns in Unova. Once the BW2 protag reaches Ghetsis in the gian chasm, Ghetsis first
*Spoiler*: __ 



Orders Kyurem to impale the player with icicles, rather than give them a fair battle first. This marks Ghetsis as the first villain in the main series games that attempts to outright kill the player.




WHEW! Glad I'm done with that. Well hopefully you guys will be fair and read the descriptions on the evil teams, and when you're done, VOTE on who is the best evil team to YOU. Also, PLEASE  if you can, try and explain why you picked your evil team as the best.

EDIT: I apologize for not including Maxie and Archie's pics in this topic. I had to unfortunately sacrifice them, inorder to appease the limits


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 6, 2012)

I had a hard time choosing between Rocket and Plasma. However I chose Rocket because of their goal of world domination as well as money, their views on Pokemon and how they use them, badass Giovanni as their leader, and because they actually killed a Pokemon.

Seems like a truly evil organization.


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 6, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> I had a hard time choosing between Rocket and Plasma. However I chose Rocket because of their goal of world domination as well as money, their views on Pokemon and how they use them, badass Giovanni as their leader, and because they actually killed a Pokemon.
> 
> Seems like a truly evil organization.



Thanks for replying! I hope I get more replies, rather than this be a blatant vote topic Believe it or not, I like hearing other's opinions, and I hope others give their thoughts on why the team they picked is the best.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 6, 2012)

Giovanni that is all.There is no more reason needed.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 6, 2012)

Poll totally left out CIPHER/Team Snag'em from the Colosseum games. 

CIPHER is about the only organization I'd rate as evil as Team Rocket. Team Galactic comes in second--the organization was full of mean fucks, but their leader's vision was pretty idealistic. 

Plasma was made up of a bunch of ideologues, I'd simply consider them environmental extremists like Magma and Aqua, in that they were simply perpetrating their acts for the sake of Pok?mon, even if (like many ideologues), they were hypocritical in their execution. I suppose they _could_ be considered evil if one assumes Ghetsis was subverting their aims for his purposes. 

Magma and Aqua weren't so much evil as they were environmental terrorists.


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 6, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Poll totally left out CIPHER/Team Snag'em from the Colosseum games.
> 
> CIPHER is about the only organization I'd rate as evil as Team Rocket. Team Galactic comes in second--the organization was full of mean fucks, but their leader's vision was pretty idealistic.
> 
> ...



I only included the evil teams from the *main series* games. Cipher would've been too unfair. And as I said in the description, Team Plasma weren't merely perpetrating their acts for the sake of the Pokemon. At the end of BW1, they revealed that their ideologues were a mere font used to convince the "fearful masses"(Ghetsis's words) to release their Pokemon. Ghetsis not only reveals it, but even the grunts foreshadow this in N's castle if you talk to them. That's why in BW2. they return with the old fashion goal of world domination, no longer under the guise of Pokemon Liberation. So overall, Team Plasma can't be called hypocrites, because they never really fallowed their ideologies in the first place! It, along with N, were only figureheads to mask their true goal.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 6, 2012)

Rocket was perfect for Pokemon. They were clearly the bad guys but they didn't need some overly-complex scheme with ridiculously high stakes that anyone with shit-for-brains knew would backfire.


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 6, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Rocket was perfect for Pokemon. They were clearly the bad guys but they didn't need some overly-complex scheme with ridiculously high stakes that anyone with shit-for-brains knew would backfire.



I thought Team Plasma's plan was pretty good, even it if was over-complex.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2012)

The Kanto Elite 4 wasn't an option so I picked Rocket. They stay relevant throughout the manga.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Just look at this badass friend


----------



## KidTony (Jul 7, 2012)

Team rocket FTW.

Everything got worse with each gen. Gen 1 and 2 you had the awesome team rocket with the iconic giovanni. In gen 3, you had pirate cosplayers and hooded caveman. Gen 4 you had bowl cut looser wearing 80's space-clothes (though Cyrus was a pretty neat villain in the same Giovanni mold). Gen 5....seriously? Did you see the plasma outfits? At least BW2 they actually look good, like team rocket.

And ghetis may be an evil asshole, but look at what he's wearing. Can't take him seriously in that.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GIOVANNI  nuff said. Team Rocket all the way.


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 7, 2012)

KidTony said:


> Everything got worse with each gen






KidTony said:


> Gen 5....seriously? Did you see the plasma outfits? At least BW2 they actually look good, like team rocket.


Beats Galactic's outfits, but I agree on the latter.



KidTony said:


> And ghetis may be an evil asshole, but look at what he's wearing. Can't take him seriously in that.



That's because Ghetsis never intended himself to look villainous at first. From PokemonWiki: 





> Ghetsis's personality seems to be that of a kind, gentle man. As the game progresses, he gradually reveals his true personality: that of a cruel megalomaniac who will stop at nothing to get what he wants.



So, at first he wanted to appear to people as kind, gentle and wise, which is why he wears that outfit. Though if it helps, this is what Ghetsis looks like in BW2


Looks more sinister now


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2012)

Team Rocket is a legend.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 26, 2012)

*Costume design:* Magma wins, those hoodies are awesome
*Team fight theme:* As in their grunts? Aqua/Magma win. But Galactic's is good, too.
*Their main goals:* Team Galactic wins.
*The evil team leaders(And any notable feats they've dsiplayed in the Pokeverse):* Motherfucking Cyrus, just look at him. Fucking emotionless and ready to kill any person that'd interfere with his plans. And he didn't care about what other people thought about his plan, he wanted a new world, so he was going to make one. And he was the only Boss that was close to succeeding with his plan, which makes him even more awesome. Plus, his battle theme is amazing. 

So yeah, my vote goes to Team Galactic for its plan and Cyrus. 

Fun fact: He may be emotionless, but he still has a Crobat.


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2012)

Nothing beats Team Rocket. Not even Cipher.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 26, 2012)

*Costume design*: Plasma's new outfits. Holy crap they got a nice upgrade. They actually look cool and intimidating, which fits their new goals.

*Team fight theme*: BW2 Plasma

*Their main goals*: Rocket. Simple, clean, and easy to implement. No convoluted means to obtaining their goals, just down and dirty business. Magma and Aqua were glorified eco-terrorists, Plasma under N were too idealistic in their view and their execution was hypocritical to their cause.

*The evil team leaders, and any notable feats they've displayed in the Pokeverse.*: Giovanni, enough said. 

*Overall:* If we separate BW Plasma and BW2 Plasma, then the latter wins. If not, then Rocket wins since Plasma's antics in BW1 hold them back.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 27, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> *Costume design:* Magma wins, those hoodies are awesome
> *Team fight theme:* As in their grunts? Aqua/Magma win. But Galactic's is good, too.
> *Their main goals:* Team Galactic wins.
> *The evil team leaders(And any notable feats they've dsiplayed in the Pokeverse):* Motherfucking Cyrus, just look at him. Fucking emotionless and ready to kill any person that'd interfere with his plans. And he didn't care about what other people thought about his plan, he wanted a new world, so he was going to make one. And he was the only Boss that was close to succeeding with his plan, which makes him even more awesome. Plus, his battle theme is amazing.
> ...



I agree with this mostly, though the Super Smash Bros Brawl Team Galactic remix stomps on all the other themes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO70K3W-cPQ[/YOUTUBE]

Also mega yes to Cyrus' theme, it sounds like you were facing a being of pure nature, which you essentially were.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLn9WlR_A80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 27, 2012)

Also the bass, don't forget that motherfucking bass.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 27, 2012)

If anyone wouldn't mind me sharing my opinion, my favorite Team would have to be Plasma. In a nutshell, they're like the simplistic goals of Team Rocket(good ol'fashioned world domination) and the complex plans of Galactic/Aqua/Magma(utilize legendary Pokemon/formulate some complex plot to achieve their goals). IMO this makes them a perfect evil team for Pokemon. It's simplistic yet unique.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2012)

Pokemon Special Team Rocket or Game Team Plasma


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 28, 2012)

I've always enjoyed Team Rocket the most for their 'normality'. To me magma/aqua/galactic are just so typically shounen grand scale save the world kind of thing (haven't played BW) while TR is basically a pok?mon mafia.

Things like drowning the earth and whatever are on such a fictional scale that I find it a lot harder to get worked up about it compared to things like, cruelly cutting tails off animals (Slowpoke) to sell for profit. Sure, it seems petty in comparison, but things that are a lot smaller in scale I find easier to relate and react to, due to being on similar level to reality.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2012)

Team Rocket is the pokemon mafia.

The rest is a bunch of clowns with fail vodoo plans.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 28, 2012)

So much hate for anything _not_ Rocket. I guess simple, black-and-white scenarios are easier to digest for most people. 

I liked the complexity of the other organizations. It wasn't all "arr we're evil just because!" Some of my favorite villains are so because they're convinced their way is right: 

You've got environmental terrorists, megalomaniacal idealogues, and the evil would-be world conquerors using megalomaniacal idealogues as a front to win public trust. All this further complicated by some of these idealistic (and nefarious) organizations populated with the cruel and sociopathic thugs that joined mostly to justify their brutality, confused souls that just wanted a place to belong, and genuine dupes that really thought they were doing a good thing--just like real life. Rocket and Giovanni take the badass medal, the other organizations are actually _interesting_. 

And for the record, Ghetsis is every bit as ruthless and ambitious as Giovanni; Plasma migh have been as hardcore as Rocket if he'd had his way. 

And they weren't main game, but Cipher was a match for Rocket on every level.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 29, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> So much hate for anything _not_ Rocket. I guess simple, black-and-white scenarios are easier to digest for most people.
> 
> I liked the complexity of the other organizations. It wasn't all "arr we're evil just because!" Some of my favorite villains are so because they're convinced their way is right:
> 
> ...



This. Team Rocket may be great with their simplistic goal and plans, but you can only go so far with that and be just as interesting. And that part is why I prefer Team Plasma over them. Simplistic goal(world domination)+complex plan(pretend to be Pokemon liberators so they can secretly separate people from Pokemon. TP even said they'd kidnap the Pokemon they "liberated" offscreen)=Interesting yet simple Team IMO. The way I'd rank the teams, It'd be:
(1-including spinoffs). Cipher
1. Team Plasma
2. Team Rocket
3. Team Galactic(Biggest goal but it's a cliche one that's been done before)
LOL: Team Aqua/Magma.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 1, 2012)

Team Rocket's the best.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 17, 2012)

Costume Design - A tie between Team Rocket and BW2 Team Plasma. Team Rocket's black theme is the shit, BW2 Team Plasma is that with a military theme.

Team Fight Theme - Team Plasma overall. That battle theme's too damn catchy.

Their main goals - Team Rocket; nice, simple and brutal. They've killed Pokemon, cut off their tails...all for a quick buck, or because they got in their way.

The Evil Team Leaders - 4-way tie between Giovanni, Cyrus, N and Ghetsis. Giovanni was a fricken' G, with sickening swag, po-po immunity and final Gym Leader status. Cyrus was an emotionless and VERY ambitious man, and was also the only one who was closest to achieving his goals as well as controlling two of the most powerful Pokemon in existence, period. N's my personal favourite for being a straight up badass (with the best theme music) and Ghetsis was probably the only boss in the main series games of whom I actually *hated.*


----------



## Weather (Oct 17, 2012)

*-Costume design
*
Tie between rocket and BW2 Plasma.

*-Team fight theme
*
The team plasma one is actually awesome.

*-Their main goals
*
Team Rocket/Plasma again, with Rocket leading by a bit.

*-The evil team leaders
*
Ghetsis actually doesn't fuck with a Pokemon Battle and tries to KILL YOU with Kyurem, and Cyrus tries to DESTROY THE UNIVERSE (and would've have easily succeded if were not for Giratina)

That>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Every other evil boss in Pokemon.

LOLshit tier: Aqua/Magma.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 17, 2012)

Rocket                .


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 20, 2012)

Aqua/Magma really weren't that remarkable in comparison to the others. While the other team leaders lost control of their legendaries because of outside interference (or, in N and Ghetsis' case, outright caught it and used them), Aqua lost their legends simply because they were made of that much fail. All the team really is, is the Eco-Qaeda/Climate Taliban.


----------



## openrulez (Dec 3, 2012)

Team Magma/Aqua was a fucking joke.

Cyrus was a badass. Same could be said for ghetsis, and Giovanni.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 4, 2012)

Team Galactic is the overall best evil team for me.

Cyrus's lack of emotions really gave him an awesome feeling as a whole. The fact he almost succeeded with his plan too.


----------



## Solar (Dec 4, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> Today,I'm bringing in the evil teams of the main series handheld games, and you will decide which one is the best. We will rate the evil teams based on:
> -Costume design
> -Team fight theme
> -Their main goals
> -The evil team leaders, and any notable feats they've dsiplayed in the Pokeverse.



Probably Team Aqua. I enjoyed their designs quite a bit. My favorite fight theme would definitely be the Gen III theme as well. It's quite catchy. Their main goals would probably go to Team Rocket though they are a little generic. Cyrus is my favorite team leader though that may be because of the anime.

All in all though, I prefer Team Galactic over the others.


----------



## Ari (Dec 21, 2012)

team racket


----------



## ??? (Jan 5, 2013)

"Steal Pokemon for profit. Exploit Pokemon for profit. All Pokemon exist for the glory of Team Rocket."


----------



## creative (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm slightly upset that you didn't add the teams from gale of darkness but whatevs.



> -Costume design
> -Team fight theme
> -Their main goals
> -The evil team leaders, and any notable feats they've dsiplayed in the Pokeverse.


costumes goes to plasma. because fucking pirates, that's why.

I enjoyed the fight theme for plasma but my nostalgia tells me I have to pick the rockets.

as for goals? I gotta say the rockets again. while their not as genuinely as insane as every other team, they have no need to be. cliques aside, the rockets by and large did whatever the fuck they wanted to until the protagonist slapped their shit. even then the rockets did not stop their ways till the end of pokemon crystal

feats? stuck between plasma and rockets. the rockets accomplished their goals and stuck around to enjoy it. they even allegedly made mewtwo and a pokeball with which to capture legendaries. I like how plasma got to their ends using philosophy though. big points for being creative as hell and outright trying to kill the protagonist instead of battling him/her in a pokemon fight with rules and what have you.


----------



## Geisha (Jan 29, 2013)

Couldn't get over Team Galactic's haircuts.

I'd go with either Rocket or Plasma. Rocket displays the characteristics of a true evil organization and at least some of Plasma had noble cause.


----------

